# Ride Trident 20/21 anyone?



## mounteddy (May 8, 2021)

I have em, got them late in the season. I like them, they fit my feet well. Never had an earlier pair to compare to and can't attest to durability...


----------



## YouGoNCY (Aug 6, 2021)

I am currently trying them out against Burton Ions and K2 Thraxis. 
I will give a rather detailed feedback between tonight and tomorrow on a separate thread.
Sure it's not a "on snow" test, but it might still be helpful to you, and others.  

In very short: they seem like excellent quality. With a nice, non finicky system for the liner. Flex is "mid stiff" I'd say. Absolutely a quality product. 
Will go more in depth in the dedicated topic. Give me a few hours !


----------



## YouGoNCY (Aug 6, 2021)

robotfood99 said:


> I can't seem to find any in-depth review of this year's Ride Trident boots, which has the new, thinner slime tongue. I'm curious to know if there are any durability issues or just issues in general. Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 157642


As promised, here is a quick review. It's not gonna answer everything, but it might help you. 









[Off season review and comments] 2020 Burton Ion VS 2020...


Hey guys, Since I could not find much information pitting these boots against each other, I decided to do a topic myself. First of all, let's set the scene: Been riding for a long time between 2 and 3 weeks per year. Took a break from 22 to 26-ish because I lived pretty far from the snow at that...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

I have Trident 2021. my size is 8,5 which is exactly fits my daily size of 41,5. I tried 9 but it was a little bit weird and just I feel it was large. 8,5 is just wrapping my feet. When I wear the boots, everything is ok. But after 1 hour of riding, I have really much pain in my both feet. The boots are really tough. I feel wonderful when I start riding...

I m hoping that pain will disappear after a while when the inside liner takes my foot shape. I don't know. what do you say? I have no chance to get a bigger one.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

adgu said:


> I have Trident 2021. my size is 8,5 which is exactly fits my daily size of 41,5. I tried 9 but it was a little bit weird and just I feel it was large. 8,5 is just wrapping my feet. When I wear the boots, everything is ok. But after 1 hour of riding, I have really much pain in my both feet. The boots are really tough. I feel wonderful when I start riding...
> 
> I m hoping that pain will disappear after a while when the inside liner takes my foot shape. I don't know. what do you say? I have no chance to get a bigger one.





adgu said:


> I have Trident 2021. my size is 8,5 which is exactly fits my daily size of 41,5. I tried 9 but it was a little bit weird and just I feel it was large. 8,5 is just wrapping my feet. When I wear the boots, everything is ok. But after 1 hour of riding, I have really much pain in my both feet. The boots are really tough. I feel wonderful when I start riding...
> 
> I m hoping that pain will disappear after a while when the inside liner takes my foot shape. I don't know. what do you say? I have no chance to get a bigger one.


Have you had the boots heat molded yet? That makes a big difference.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Have you had the boots heat molded yet? That makes a big difference.


no heat molded yet. Can I do it right now because I have rided two times until now. If it works, I will have them heat molded... thanks for suggestion


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, you can heat mold boots you have worn. It can make a big difference.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Yes, you can heat mold boots you have worn. It can make a big difference.


Thank you WigMar, I m gonna do it as soon as possible.. I like this forum and I like u all guys


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Yes, you can heat mold boots you have worn. It can make a big difference.


By the way, I am not sure if Trident is suitable for heat molding?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

adgu said:


> By the way, I am not sure if Trident is suitable for heat molding?


Yes, Intuition liners are designed to be heat molded. They are a pretty formless sock until you get in there with some heat.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Yes, Intuition liners are designed to be heat molded. They are a pretty formless sock until you get in there with some heat.


Thanks WigMar.. I called somebody and he told me to do it with some rise, socks and microwave grill... I will try this weekend.


----------

